# Deciding between Rome Cleaver and Rome Katana



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I own both, what do you wanna know?

Katana is more comfortable and a better all-around, do-anything binding and is plenty responsive for the Alchemist. Cleaver highback and baseplate are ultra-stiff and the extra metal on it makes it have that immediate response feeling. The Cleaver is no joke, but it's still comfortable and damp. Katana is more comfortable because the softer highback conforms to your boot - Cleaver highback does not conform to anything, so you have to set it up just right - I initially felt some pressure in my upper heel from it.

I've had a Cleaver baseplate break (Rome replaced it) and think it should only be mounted 4x4 for that reason. The Katana has a more flexible baseplate and the asymwrap puts less pressure on it so I don't worry about that one at all.

Cleaver is the Formula 1 car - top of the line everything but like anything that stiff and performant you're going to pay for it somewhere else like comfort or reliability. Katana is a high-performance production sports car. If you genuinely are between the two get the Katanas. If you know you absolutely need a very stiff but still comfy and damp binding, Cleaver. I guess there's something to be said for putting a "pull out all the stops" extreme binding like the Cleaver on a board like the Alchemist, but really either is going to work really well.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Split the difference and get the orange D.O.Ds instead if you were trying to match?


----------



## Denshim (Nov 11, 2021)

drblast said:


> I own both, what do you wanna know?
> 
> Katana is more comfortable and a better all-around, do-anything binding and is plenty responsive for the Alchemist. Cleaver highback and baseplate are ultra-stiff and the extra metal on it makes it have that immediate response feeling. The Cleaver is no joke, but it's still comfortable and damp. Katana is more comfortable because the softer highback conforms to your boot - Cleaver highback does not conform to anything, so you have to set it up just right - I initially felt some pressure in my upper heel from it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the detailed response! I agree that either of the bindings would work well in the end - I will probably end up getting the Katanas like you recommended for this season and if I want even more responsiveness I will probably get stiffer bindings like the Cleavers later on down the road (also slightly concerned reading about the baseplate breaking issue happening to multiple people which is another factor in why I'm hesitant in getting the Cleavers right now). I was definitely stuck in some analysis paralysis  since it seemed more "optimal" to pair the Alchemist with the Cleavers in order to get the absolute best out of the board and I was mostly worried that the lack of extreme stiffness from the Katanas would make them a poor binding choice for how stiff the board is. To be honest I would prefer the versatility of the Katanas both in riding and being able to swap it onto my other less-stiff boards, so I'm glad to hear feedback that the Katanas are a suitable enough binding for the Alchemist.


----------



## Denshim (Nov 11, 2021)

Phedder said:


> Split the difference and get the orange D.O.Ds instead if you were trying to match?


I haven't really looked into the D.O.Ds at all since my initial impression was that were less suited for freeriding compared to the Katanas. I'm not a particular fan of the newer orange colorway on this years D.O.Ds either but last years Camo model looks neat and would also match the board. Binding aesthetics are way less important to me than the actual performance and features of the bindings - but it just so happens that Rome has the nicest orange bindings for my personal tastes .


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

@drblast what do you think would be better suited for boards like Korua CR and Amplid Centrifugals (Surfari/UNW8)? From the sounds of it the Katanas would do just fine I guess although the Formula 1 feelings is tempting 

I'm debating the same question re the bindings at the moment. Been on my Falcors for a few seasons now which I really like and used to ride the stiffer Burton bindings (CO2, Genesis X) for a long time but would like to try something new...


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Denshim said:


> I haven't really looked into the D.O.Ds at all since my initial impression was that were less suited for freeriding compared to the Katanas. I'm not a particular fan of the newer orange colorway on this years D.O.Ds either but last years Camo model looks neat and would also match the board. Binding aesthetics are way less important to me than the actual performance and features of the bindings - but it just so happens that Rome has the nicest orange bindings for my personal tastes .


I find the DoD highback to be stiffer than the Katanas. The katanas have a stiffer ankle strap, but you can buy the straps on Rome’s website and throw them on the DoDs.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Denshim said:


> I haven't really looked into the D.O.Ds at all since my initial impression was that were less suited for freeriding compared to the Katanas. I'm not a particular fan of the newer orange colorway on this years D.O.Ds either but last years Camo model looks neat and would also match the board. Binding aesthetics are way less important to me than the actual performance and features of the bindings - but it just so happens that Rome has the nicest orange bindings for my personal tastes .


Hopefully this will not add to your “analysis paralysis,” but also consider that the Katana has Rome’s Asym Wrap vs the Full Wrap on the D.O.D.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

i absolutely love my Katanas and Vice but I have no experience with Cleavers


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> i absolutely love my Katanas and Vice but I have no experience with Cleavers


How much softer are the Vice?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on how you ride. More drive and power through the board then Cleaver. More " light footed" ot flowy power then Katana. 

Can't decide, feel like a little bit of both? DoD.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

WigMar said:


> How much softer are the Vice?


Its a solid mid flex. Most people would find them a little lacking for freeride unless you're a lightweight rider.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

WigMar said:


> How much softer are the Vice?


you notice it’s softer but there’s a solid amount of overlap. If the Katana is all mountain free ride the Vice is all mountain freestyle, but more all mountain than freestyle. Might say 60% of the time it’s interchangeable but I prefer my Katanas for carving and charging.

To me, more noticeable than the actually stiffness of materials is the Katana has more positions for the ankle strap. Basically anywhere you want on a 360 degree rotation where the Vice has just 4. Positioned at the 4 corners of a square. I like to run my ankle strap in the vertical position which isn’t possible on the Vice. To me this is the most distinct difference in feel and response.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

edi414 said:


> @drblast what do you think would be better suited for boards like Korua CR and Amplid Centrifugals (Surfari/UNW8)? From the sounds of it the Katanas would do just fine I guess although the Formula 1 feelings is tempting
> 
> I'm debating the same question re the bindings at the moment. Been on my Falcors for a few seasons now which I really like and used to ride the stiffer Burton bindings (CO2, Genesis X) for a long time but would like to try something new...


I know nothing about those boards, but really I'd put the Katana on anything, especially if you've been happy with the stiffer Burton bindings.

Maybe this helps: A few years ago, my go-to binding was the Rome Targa which was Rome's most burly/freeridish binding before the Cleaver. Then I tried the new Katanas and they easily replaced the Targas on any board, and my daily driver is a last-gen Rome Mod 162 which is like an 8/10 stiffness.

I picked up a set of Cleavers used and was mentally prepared to like them more than the Katanas and want to spend even more money on Cleaver-everywhere, but that didn't happen. Cleavers are great but not life-changing and Katanas are more comfortable and drive even my stiffest boards just fine.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

drblast said:


> Cleavers are great but not life-changing and Katanas are more comfortable and drive even my stiffest boards just fine.


Bump here.
No experience with riding the Cleavers (this will change this season) but the Katanas are indeed super versatile. I’ve been happily running them on my daily drivers Amplid Unw8/Pentaquark last seasons without any issues. The Katanas can handle any board. It’s just up to the preference for more lateral movement (but don’t mistake it with a loose feel, you feel locked-in).

For reference my other bindings are Burton X-Base and Now Drives (and I used to own/regularly ride Union Falcors, Nitro Machine or Flux TM/XF that are all considered the top tier of response).


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

found last years Katanas at 50% off so will give them a try. Thanks a lot for the feedback will let you know how I get on!


----------



## z man (Apr 14, 2015)

edi414 said:


> found last years Katanas at 50% off so will give them a try. Thanks a lot for the feedback will let you know how I get on!


Can I ask where you found last year's katanas st 50 percent off?


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

z man said:


> Can I ask where you found last year's katanas st 50 percent off?


Small local shop over here in Germany I'm afraid...


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> Bump here.
> No experience with riding the Cleavers (this will change this season) but the Katanas are indeed super versatile. I’ve been happily running them on my daily drivers Amplid Unw8/Pentaquark last seasons without any issues. The Katanas can handle any board. It’s just up to the preference for more lateral movement (but don’t mistake it with a loose feel, you feel locked-in).
> 
> For reference my other bindings are Burton X-Base and Now Drives (and I used to own/regularly ride Union Falcors, Nitro Machine or Flux TM/XF that are all considered the top tier of response).


You like those Rome katanas better than all these high end bindings?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> You like those Rome katanas better than all these high end bindings?


On par with my Burton X-Base Reflex (ultra expensive and not produced anymore).

For do-it-all, yes, the Katanas. 
Pivot mount is my fav binding tech (will try the Cleavers and Vices this season). 
Having the strap that high on your ankle gives you so much more response/support.

All the other bindings have some irritating downside for me like no adjustability for my Adidas Tactical/riding style combo (I want zero forward lean option), inferior straps, zero dampening etc.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> You like those Rome katanas better than all these high end bindings?


Sounds like you don’t consider them high end or in the same ball park as the mentioned bindings. Could you elaborate a bit more as to why that’s the case (and sorry if I misunderstood your post!).


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

edi414 said:


> Sounds like you don’t consider them high end or in the same ball park as the mentioned bindings. Could you elaborate a bit more as to why that’s the case (and sorry if I misunderstood your post!).


No Im sure they are high end, Ive just never used them. People seem to really love them though. I have always been that guy who gets the same brand binding as the boot I’m wearing…


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

@Yeahti87 @drblast can I ask which binding sizes you each have for the Katanas (and Cleavers as applicable) at which boot sizes? I have actually ordered the Katanas in size M and couldn’t resist to also order the Cleavers which only were available in L/XL. The Cleavers arrived today and I was surprised how small the footbed is for an L binding. Have a bit of room on the sides but doesn’t look that big actually…with 10.5 US boots I’m kind of in an awkward spot for bindings between M and L but manage to get into the Ms usually.

I will only have a direct comparison tomorrow as the Katanas will only arrive then but was curious to hear your experience.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

edi414 said:


> @Yeahti87 @drblast can I ask which binding sizes you each have for the Katanas (and Cleavers as applicable) at which boot sizes? I have actually ordered the Katanas in size M and couldn’t resist to also order the Cleavers which only were available in L/XL. The Cleavers arrived today and I was surprised how small the footbed is for an L binding. Have a bit of room on the sides but doesn’t look that big actually…with 10.5 US boots I’m kind of in an awkward spot for bindings between M and L but manage to get into the Ms usually.
> 
> I will only have a direct comparison tomorrow as the Katanas will only arrive then but was curious to hear your experience.


Your’re absolutely right about the footbed. Union has them too long for L and Rome has them pretty short in both sizes.

I had the Katanas L/XL for Adidas Tactical 10 US (shell like Burton 10.5 US) and that was a good fit.
After I downsized to 9.5 US and while upgrading the Katanas I went M/L now. I could test the whole winter my friend’s M/L and it worked well with my 9.5 US. The biggest change is the weight between M/L.

Another friend lately got Tacticals 10,5 US and a month ago we went to the shop to compare the M/L and L/XL Katanas for his new boot (I don’t have my old L/XL anymore). 
The L/XL looked better and imo that’s the size you’ll want to keep yourself.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Your’re absolutely right about the footbed. Union has them too long for L and Rome has them pretty short in both sizes.
> 
> I had the Katanas L/XL for Adidas Tactical 10 US (shell like Burton 10.5 US) and that was a good fit.
> After I downsized to 9.5 US and while upgrading the Katanas I went M/L now. I could test the whole winter my friend’s M/L and it worked well with my 9.5 US. The biggest change is the weight between M/L.
> ...


Cheers mate!

That was my first impression also. When I placed my boot in the binding I was thinking how on Earth the M/L should fit 😂. I’ll see tomorrow when I have the direct comparison but that would then also solve the question as to whether I go for Katanas or Cleaver. Katana only available in M/L and Cleaver in L/XL…oh well. Although I’m a bit worried about the issues with the 2020/2021 Cleavers.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

drblast said:


> I own both, what do you wanna know?
> 
> Katana is more comfortable and a better all-around, do-anything binding and is plenty responsive for the Alchemist. Cleaver highback and baseplate are ultra-stiff and the extra metal on it makes it have that immediate response feeling. The Cleaver is no joke, but it's still comfortable and damp. Katana is more comfortable because the softer highback conforms to your boot - Cleaver highback does not conform to anything, so you have to set it up just right - I initially felt some pressure in my upper heel from it.
> 
> ...


Seriously though, I’m worried about all the stories about broken base plates especially as the 2020/2021 version was the first one. Thinking whether Rome might have looked into this and changed something in this years version. Do you think mounting 4x4 will properly solve the issue? I’ve always mounted my Falcors the way you had @drblast without issues…even if it works kind of silly to restrict adjustability (I actually like to play around with stance width depending on board etc) for a binding in that price segment.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have M/L in both bindings, US10 boots (32 TM-2 and TM-3).

You can see my Cleaver baseplate breaking thread on here if you search. Rome was really good about replacing the baseplate, but it is something I'm concerned about when mounting 2x4. Another reason I'm not jumping to Cleavers over Katanas - I'm not sure they've worked out the problems yet and the full wrap heel loop does put more pressure on the baseplate.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

drblast said:


> I have M/L in both bindings, US10 boots (32 TM-2 and TM-3).
> 
> You can see my Cleaver baseplate breaking thread on here if you search. Rome was really good about replacing the baseplate, but it is something I'm concerned about when mounting 2x4. Another reason I'm not jumping to Cleavers over Katanas - I'm not sure they've worked out the problems yet and the full wrap heel loop does put more pressure on the baseplate.


Thanks mate!

I had a look at your baseplate thread last night which was the main reason making me worry. And I share your thoughts that the issue might not be sorted out, and I’d be looking at last years Cleavers! Question is whether I want to rely on the assumption that the 4x4 mounting would solve the problem or whether I wouldn’t trust the bindings either way. Probably the latter so that there is no point in getting them in the first place. And since all of you say that the difference in terms of response and stiffness is not that significant wouldn’t sacrifice much. I did look at the Altas FC today too but that’d be double the price roughly from what I could get the katanas for…

Sizing wise comparing the M/L Katanas to the L/XL Cleavers there is not much of a difference actually. The baseplate is a bit wider and ca. 3-4mm longer. But my boot fits quite nicely into the M/L Katanas. Sure, the footbed could be a touch longer but think it’s still ok. The Falcor in size M is about 2-3mm longer than the M/L Katana in terms of footbed so all more or less aligned. Looking to downsize my boots half a size soon anyway so I’m tempted to stick to the Katanas and check them out after all the praise😊!


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

edi414 said:


> @Yeahti87 @drblast can I ask which binding sizes you each have for the Katanas (and Cleavers as applicable) at which boot sizes? I have actually ordered the Katanas in size M and couldn’t resist to also order the Cleavers which only were available in L/XL. The Cleavers arrived today and I was surprised how small the footbed is for an L binding. Have a bit of room on the sides but doesn’t look that big actually…with 10.5 US boots I’m kind of in an awkward spot for bindings between M and L but manage to get into the Ms usually.
> 
> I will only have a direct comparison tomorrow as the Katanas will only arrive then but was curious to hear your experience.


Do tell. What do you guys think on a size 10 k2 boot?


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Do tell. What do you guys think on a size 10 k2 boot?


I tried a size 10 Thraxis last season and outer measurements are pretty much the same as my 10.5 Ion. So same thing as for me currently I’d say.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

So...Black Friday has let me also order the Atlas FC now to add to the mix  

I'm still debating whether the Katana wouldn't be a little too soft for me and then saw this offer and could resist. Will check it out alongside the two Romes although I still don't feel comfortable with the Cleaver issues


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Guys, anyone tried the latest Katana/Cleaver and can compare to the older models?

I've picked up both a 2021 and 2022 version of the Katanas and have a side by side comparison. Stepping into the bindings in my living room the DuraCush feels (much) softer than the D3O and I'm wondering whether that will lead to less responsiveness overall. Does anyone have any experience with this on the snow?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I found the Duracush to be an improvement overall. Smoother, lighter, and no detriment to response.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

2022 it is


----------



## Rad Cat Dad (Dec 31, 2021)

drblast said:


> I own both, what do you wanna know?
> 
> Katana is more comfortable and a better all-around, do-anything binding and is plenty responsive for the Alchemist. Cleaver highback and baseplate are ultra-stiff and the extra metal on it makes it have that immediate response feeling. The Cleaver is no joke, but it's still comfortable and damp. Katana is more comfortable because the softer highback conforms to your boot - Cleaver highback does not conform to anything, so you have to set it up just right - I initially felt some pressure in my upper heel from it.
> 
> ...


I’ve been debating between the same 2 bindings. I think you just convinced me that the Katanas will work for my Capita Mega Merc.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

So had 2 days on my new Katanas now and really like them. The additional lateral movement is a nice change and in terms of flex/response I actually don't think there is a big difference to my Falcors.

What I've noticed though is that the toe straps seem to be moving around the different locations quite easily, i.e. the position you can lock them in. When not strapped in the strap at least for me falls out of position and then when strapping back in basically moves into the other position making it quite hard to close the buckle (ignoring the fact that fit is completely off then anyway). I also noticed that the paint is coming off the ratchets super quickly. Two days on the mountain and the ratchet looks worse than my 3 year old Falcors'. I guess only esthetics but thought it'd last a bit longer .

Next up, play around with the bindings and make use of the adjustability to see how riding behaviour changes 

Overall very happy with them though.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

edi414 said:


> So had 2 days on my new Katanas now and really like them. The additional lateral movement is a nice change and in terms of flex/response I actually don't think there is a big difference to my Falcors.
> 
> What I've noticed though is that the toe straps seem to be moving around the different locations quite easily, i.e. the position you can lock them in. When not strapped in the strap at least for me falls out of position and then when strapping back in basically moves into the other position making it quite hard to close the buckle (ignoring the fact that fit is completely off then anyway). I also noticed that the paint is coming off the ratchets super quickly. Two days on the mountain and the ratchet looks worse than my 3 year old Falcors'. I guess only esthetics but thought it'd last a bit longer .
> 
> ...












I’m not sure what it is about Rome bindings and looking beat up so easily. These are my DoDs after just one use this season.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like you kissed a tree.


----------



## Rad Cat Dad (Dec 31, 2021)

edi414 said:


> So had 2 days on my new Katanas now and really like them. The additional lateral movement is a nice change and in terms of flex/response I actually don't think there is a big difference to my Falcors.
> 
> What I've noticed though is that the toe straps seem to be moving around the different locations quite easily, i.e. the position you can lock them in. When not strapped in the strap at least for me falls out of position and then when strapping back in basically moves into the other position making it quite hard to close the buckle (ignoring the fact that fit is completely off then anyway). I also noticed that the paint is coming off the ratchets super quickly. Two days on the mountain and the ratchet looks worse than my 3 year old Falcors'. I guess only esthetics but thought it'd last a bit longer .
> 
> ...


Bought a pair this weekend. One issue I had was adjusting the high backs. I almost stripped the screws until I pulled out the power drill with a Phillips head attached and got the screws to come loose. Other than that I actually really love the feel of them. I have a lot of different bindings, but think I bought the right ones for what I’ve been looking for as my all mountain go to bindings.


----------



## Rad Cat Dad (Dec 31, 2021)

Rad Cat Dad said:


> I’ve been debating between the same 2 bindings. I think you just convinced me that the Katanas will work for my Capita Mega Merc.


I went with the Katanas and couldn’t be happier. I love the adjustability of the Rome lineup. I can adjust them if I’m going to spend a day in the park or just tearing down the steeps.


----------



## jorgo (7 mo ago)

edi414 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I had a look at your baseplate thread last night which was the main reason making me worry. And I share your thoughts that the issue might not be sorted out, and I’d be looking at last years Cleavers! Question is whether I want to rely on the assumption that the 4x4 mounting would solve the problem or whether I wouldn’t trust the bindings either way. Probably the latter so that there is no point in getting them in the first place. And since all of you say that the difference in terms of response and stiffness is not that significant wouldn’t sacrifice much. I did look at the Altas FC today too but that’d be double the price roughly from what I could get the katanas for…
> 
> Sizing wise comparing the M/L Katanas to the L/XL Cleavers there is not much of a difference actually. The baseplate is a bit wider and ca. 3-4mm longer. But my boot fits quite nicely into the M/L Katanas. Sure, the footbed could be a touch longer but think it’s still ok. The Falcor in size M is about 2-3mm longer than the M/L Katana in terms of footbed so all more or less aligned. Looking to downsize my boots half a size soon anyway so I’m tempted to stick to the Katanas and check them out after all the praise😊!


If you still have the ML and L XL rome would you mind posting some measurements of the footbeds? I have adidas acera 10.5, trying to work out sizing. Have Medium Falcors that fit perfect with the heel loop all the way out. Large Unions were too big. Rome seems smaller.


----------

